# can I wire 3c to 4c?



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Like this? And just cap off the red?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

What are you trying to do?

Can you be more specific?


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm trying to connect this grinder to this hose and plug it in the wall. Lol.. I don't know how else to word it.. I. Not tryin to ne a. As $


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Is the grinder 220?

Try it and see


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Post a picture of the nameplate or whatever you have on the tool.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

I woulda hardwired into the breaker but it waa too far away.. I connected green to green black to black and red to white and left the other white off. It worked but for some reason I think I did the hots backwards.. or does it even matter? All I kno is the vacuum melted the 110 outlet. And I didn't wire anything w the vac... the cord was real hot and when I pulled it out of wall the outlet looked burnt.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes the grinder was 220.. I just had to splice the grinder's 3c wire with a 4c wire that had the 220 plug on it.. (I took the 4c off the lift.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

madrina said:


> I'm trying to connect this grinder to this hose and plug it in the wall. Lol.. I don't know how else to word it.. I. Not tryin to ne a. As $


Madrina, I'm sure you know roofing, but.......

Anytime someone calls a cord a hose they really should find someone else to make the connection.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Can I blame auto correct? Just a slip up on words..


----------

